# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  عدم دستورية الفقرة الأولي من المادة 43 من قانون ضريبة المبيعات " التعويضات "

## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقـدة يوم الأحد 4 من نوفمبر سـنة 2007 م ، الموافق 23 من شوال سنة 1428 هـ .*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار /ماهر البحيرى                                                نائب رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية السادة المستشارين : محمد على سيف الدين وعدلى محمود منصور ومحمد عبد القادر عبد الله وعلى عوض محمد صالح وأنـور رشـاد العاصى وإلهام نجيب نوار 
وحضور السيد المستشار / رجب عبد الحكيم سليم                            رئيس هيئة المفوضين*
*وحضور السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن                                                                  أمين السر*
*                                                        أصدرت الحكم الآتى*
*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 9 لسنة 28 قضائية                  " دستورية " .*
*المقامة من**السيد / عمرو أمين حسن تاج الدين أبو الدهب*
*ضـــــــــــــد* *1 ـ السيد رئيس مجلس الوزارء*
*2 ـ السيد وزير المالية*
*                                                       الإجــراءات**
**بتاريخ الثامن عشر من يناير سنة 2006 ، أقام المدعى هذه الدعوى بإيداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب المحكمة ، طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة (43) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المعدل بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1996 .*
*وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرتين طلبت فى ختامهما الحكم برفض الدعوى .**
**وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها .*
*ونُظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .*

*المحكمــة**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ، والمداولة .*
*حيث إن الوقائع ـ حسبما يتبين من صحيفة الدعوى ، وسائر الأوراق ـ تتحصل فى أن النيابة العامة كانت قد قدمت المدعى إلى المحاكمة الجنائية أمام محكمة جنح فى القضية رقم 52 لسنة 2005 جنح – تهرب ضريبى – لأنه فى غضون الفترة من شهر يناير سنة 1994 حتى شهر ديسمبر سنة 2000 ـ بدائرة قسم الدقى ـ محافظة الجيزة ـ بصفته مسجلاً وخاضعاً لأحكام الضريبة العامة على المبيعات تهرب من أداء الضريبة المستحقة ، عن نشاطه فى بيع وتجارة مستلزمات الحاسب الآلى ـ خلال الفترة المشار إليها ـ وذلك بأن باع السلعة دون الإقرار عنها أو سداد الضريبة المستحقة عليها ، وطلبت عقابه بالمواد 2/1 ، 3/1 ، 5 ، 43/1 و2 ، 44/2 من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 ، المعدل بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1996 ، وأثناء نظر الدعوى بجلسة 8/11/2005 ، دفع المدعى بعدم دستورية المادة (43) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 ، المعدل بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1996 ، وإذ قدرت محكمة الموضوع جدية الدفع ، وصرحت له برفع الدعوى الدستورية فقد أقام الدعوى الماثلة .*
*وحيث إن الفقرة الأولى من المادة (43) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المعدل بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1996 تنص على أنه " مع عدم الإخـلال بأى عقوبة أشد يقضى بها قانون آخر ، يعاقب على التهـرب من الضريبة بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، ويحكم على الفاعلين متضامنين بالضريبة والضريبة الإضافية وتعويض لا يجاوز مثل الضريبة " .*
*وحيث إن نطاق الدعوى وفقاً لطلبات المدعى وما دفع به أمام محكمة الموضوع وصرحت به يكون مقصوراً على العقوبات الواردة بالنص المطعون عليه ومداها دون أن يتعداه إلى غيره من أحكام خاصة بتجريم الفعل المعاقب عليه إذ بهذا النطاق وحده تتحقق المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة للمدعى فى الدعوى الراهنة .*
*وحيث إن الطاعـن ينعى على النص المطعـون عليه مخالفته لنص المادة (38) من الدستور لأسباب حاصلها أن العقوبات المتعددة التى وردت به قد جاءت مفرطة ومبالغاً فيها ، ومناهضة لروح العدالة التى يقوم عليها النظام الضريبى ، كما يؤدى إلى الانتقاص من العناصر الإيجابية للذمة المالية للممول مما قد يترتب عليه مصادرة وعاء الضريبة بالكامل بالمخالفة لنص المادة (34) من الدستور .*
*وحيث إن المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن السلطة التشريعية هى التى تقبض بيدها على زمام الضريبة العامة ، إذ تتولى بنفسها تنظيم أوضاعها بقانون يصدر عنها متضمناً تحديد وعائها وأسس تقديره ، وبيان مبلغها ، والملتزمين بأدائها ، وقواعد ربطها وتحصيلها وتوريدها ، وكيفية أدائها ، وضوابط تقادمها ، وما يجوز أن يتناولها من الطعون اعتراضاً عليها ، ونظم خصم بعض المبالغ أو إضافتها لحسابها ، وغير ذلك مما يتصل ببنيان هذه الضريبة عدا الإعفاء منها إذ يجوز أن يتقرر فى الأحوال التى يبينها القانون . وإلى هذه العناصر جميعها يمتد النظام الضريبى فى جمهورية مصر العربية ، ليحيط بها فى إطار من قواعد القانون العام ، متخذاً من العدالة الاجتماعية ـ وعلى ما تنص عليه المـادة (38) من الدستور ـ مضموناً وإطاراً ، وهو ما يعنى بالضرورة أن حق الدولة فى اقتضاء الضريبة لتنمية مواردها ، ولإجراء ما يتصل بها من آثار عرضية ، ينبغى أن يقابل بحق الملتزمين بها وفق أسس موضوعية ، يكون إنصافها نافياً لتحقيقها ، وحيدتها ضماناً لاعتدالها ، بما مؤداه أن قانون الضريبة العامة ، وإن توخى حماية المصلحة الضريبية للدولة باعتبار أن الحصول على إيرادها هدف مقصود منه ابتداء ، إلا أن مصلحتها هذه ينبغى موازنتها بالعدالة الاجتماعية بوصفها مفهوماً وإطاراً مقيداً لنصوص هذا القانون فلا يكون دين الضريبة ـ بالنسبة إلى من يلزمون بها ـ متمخضاً عقاباً بما يخرجها عن بواعثها الأصلية والعرضية ، ويفقدها مقوماتها . ولا يجوز أن تعمد الدولة كذلك ـ استيفاء لمصلحتها فى اقتضاء دين الضريبة ـ إلى تقرير جزاء على الإخلال بها ، يكون مجاوزاً ـ بمداه أو تعدده ـ الحدود المنطقية التى يقتضيها صون مصلحتها الضريبية وإلا كان هذا الجزاء غلواً وإفراطاً ، منافياً بصورة ظاهرة لضوابط الاعتدال ، واقعاً عملاً ـ وبالضرورة ـ وراء نطاق العدالة الاجتماعية ، ليختل مضمونها بما ينافى القيود التى فرضها الدستور فى مجال النظام الضريبى .*
*وحيث إن الدستور قرن العدل بكثير من النصوص التى تضمنها ، ليكون قيداً على السلطة التشريعية فى المسائل التى تناولتها هذه النصوص ، وإنه وإن خلا من تحديد لمعنى العدالة فى تلك النصوص إلا أن المقصود بها ينبغى أن يتمثل فيما يكون حقاً وواجباً سواء فى علائق الأفراد فيما بينهم ، أم فى نطاق صلاتهم بمجتمعهم ، بحيث يتم دوماً تحديدها من منظور اجتماعى ، ذلك أن العدالة تتوخى ـ بمضمونها ـ التعبير عن القيم الاجتماعية السائدة فى مجتمع معين خلال فترة زمنية محددة .*
*وحيث إنه من المقرر فى قضـاء هذه المحكمـة أن النصوص القانونية لا تؤخذ إلا على ضوء ما يتحقق فيه معناها ويكفل ربط مقوماتها بنتائجها ، وكان الأصل فى صور الجزاء ألا تتزاحم جميعها على محل واحد بما يخرجها عن موازين الاعتدال ، وألا يتعلق جزاء منها بغير الأفعال التى تتحد خواصها وصفاتها ، بما يلائمها ، فلا يكون من أثره العدوان دون مقتض على حقوق الملكية الثابتة لأصحابها مما يتعين معه أن يوازن المشرع قبل تقريره للجزاء بين الأفعال التى يجوز أن يتصل بها ، وأن يقدر لكل حال لبوسها ، فلا يتخذ من النصوص القانونية ما تظهر فيه مكامن مثالبها ، بل يبتغيها أسلوباً لتقويم أوضاع خاطئة.*
*وحيث إنه بالبناء على ما تقدم وإذ كانت الجزاءات الواردة فى النص المطعون عليه تنقسم إلى قسمين رئيسيين فى ضوء الأغراض التى توخاها المشرع من تقريرها  :-*
*أولهما :ـ عقوبات جنائية بحتة هى الحبس والغرامة وقد استهدف المشرع من تقريرها تحقيق الردع العام والخاص ، والأخير يتحقق بحرمان الجانى من حريته أو من جزء من ملكه ، وهو الإيلام المقصود من العقوبة بوجه عام ، فهما عقوبتان جاءت كل عقوبة منها ذات حدين أدنى وأقصى يعمل القاضى سلطته فى إيقاع القدر المناسب منها فى كل حالة على* *حدة ، ومن ثم تكون هاتان العقوبتان قد جاءتا متناسبتين مع الفعل المنهى عنه ، وفقاً لما رآه المشرع محققاً للفائدة الاجتماعية المبتغاة ، وفى إطار سلطته التقديرية فى مجال تنظيم الحقوق  ، كما جاءت العقوبتان بالقدر اللازم لحمل المدين بدين الضريبة على الإقرار عن مبيعاته والوفاء بالضريبة المستحقة فى مواعيدها ، من غير غلو    أو إسراف ، ومن ثم فإن هاتين العقوبتين لا مخالفة فيهما لحكم المادة (38) من   الدستور .*
*وثانى تلك الجزاءات التى أوردها النص المطعون عليه هى العقوبات التى تجمع بين فكرتى الجزاء والتعويض ، وهى التى أوجب النص المطعون عليه الحكم بها وتتمثل فى إلزام المحكوم عليه بأداء الضريبة والضريبة الإضافية وتعويض لا يجاوز مثل الضريبة .**

**وحيث إن الشق الأول من العقوبة والمتعلق بأداء الضريبة أمر لا مطعن عليه إذ إن هذه الضريبة هى محور النزاع وأساسه وهى أصل جريمة التهرب وبنيانها ، لذا كان الإلزام بأدائها واجباً فى كل الأحوال باعتباره من قبيل الرد العينى ، ذلك أن الأصل فى الالتزام أن ينفذ عيناً ، فإذا صار ذلك مستحيلاً بخطأ المدين آل الأمر إلى التنفيذ بطريق التعويض ، ولما كان أداء الضريبة المتهرب منها هو أمر ممكن عملاً ودائماً فإن النص على وجوب الحكم بها لا يشكل مخالفة لأحكام الدستور .*
*أما الضريبة الإضافية فقد استهدف بها المشرع أمرين " أولهما " تعويض الخزانة العامة عن التأخير فى تحصيل الضريبة عن الآجال المحددة لها قانوناً ، و" ثانيهما " ردع المكلفين بتحصيل الضريبة عن التقاعس فى توريدها للمصلحة، وحثهم على المبادرة إلى إيفائها ، ومن ثم فإن هذا الجزاء يكون قد برئ من شبهة العسف والغلو ، وجاء متناسباً مع جسامة الفعل المنهى عنه وبعد منح الممول مهلة سداد كافية ـ وأن مناط استحقاق ضريبة المبيعات هو بيع السلعة أو أداء الخدمة بما مؤداه أن تلك الضريبة تندمج فى ثمن السلعة وتعد جزءاً منه، ولا يتصور بالتالى بيع هذه أو أداء تلك دون تحصيل الضريبة من مشترى السلعة أو متلقى الخدمة ، وإلا كان المكلف متراخياً فى أدائها بمحض إرادته واختياره وسواء أكانت الأولى أم الثانية فإنه يلتزم بتوريد الضريبة فى الميعاد ، وإلا كان عدلاً ومنطقياً تحمله بالجزاء المقرر على عدم توريدها فى الميعاد المحدد قانوناً وبما لا مخالفة فيه لحكم المادتين (13 ، 38) من الدستور .*
*وإذ كانت هذه المحكمة قد سبق لها القضاء برفض الدعوى طعناً على الضريبة الإضافية حال التراخى فى توريد الضريبة الأصلية فى المواعيد المقررة فى المادة (16) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات وهى أعمال لا ترقى إلى جريمة التهرب من الضريبة فإن الوصول إلى النتيجة ذاتها فى حال التهرب منها ـ النص المطعون عليه ـ يكون أوجب .*
*وحيث إن المشرع أوجب بالنص المطعون فيه الحكم على الممول المتهرب بتعويض لا يجاوز مثل الضريبة إذ ورد النص بعبارة " ويحكم على الفاعلين متضامنين " ولا يملك القاضى إزاء هذا الوجوب إلا أن يقضى بهذا التعويض فى جميع الحالات بالإضافة إلى الجزاءات الجنائية المحددة بالنص المطعون عليه والتى تتمثل فى الحبس أو الغرامة   أو هما معاً لتتعامد هذه الجزاءات جميعها على فعل واحد هو مخالفة أى بند من البنود الواردة بنص المادة (44) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات رقم 11 لسنة 1991 ، والتى ورد من بينها نص البند (2) والمنسوب للمدعى مخالفته والذى يتمثل فى بيع السلعة أو تقديم الخدمة دون الإقرار عنها وسداد الضريبة المستحقة عنها ، وكان مبدأ خضوع الدولة للقانون مؤداه ألا تُخل تشريعاتها بالحقوق التى يعتبر التسليم بها فى الدول الديمقراطية مفترضاً أولياً لقيام الدولة القانونية ، وضمانة أساسية لصون حقوق الإنسان وكرامته ، ويندرج تحتها طائفة الحقوق الوثيقة الصلة بالحرية الشخصية ومن بينها ألا تكون العقوبة متضمنة معاقبة الشخص أكثر من مرة عن فعل واحد ، وألا يكون الجزاء مدنياً كان أو جنائياً مفرطاً بل يتعين أن يكون متناسباً مع الفعل المؤثم ومتدرجاً بقدر خطورته .* 
*متى كان ذلك ، وكان التعويض المقرر بالنص المطعون فيه على سبيل الوجوب ، إضافة إلى تعامده مع الجزاءات الجنائية التى تضمنها النص ذاته على فعل واحد وهو التهرب من أداء الضريبة العامة على المبيعات سواء كان هذا التهرب ناتجاً عن سلوك إيجابى أم سلبى ، ناشئاً عن عمد أم إهمال ، متصلاً بغش أم تحايل ، أم مجرداً منهما ، فإنه يعد منافياً لضوابط العدالة الاجتماعية التى يقوم عليها النظام الضريبى فى الدولة ومنتقصاً بالتالى ـ دون مقتض ـ من العناصر الإيجابية للذمة المالية للممول الخاضع لأحكام القانون المشار إليه مما يعد مخالفة لحكم المادتين (34 و38) من الدستور .*
*فلهـــذه الأسبـــاب**حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية الفقرة الأولى من المادة (43) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المعدل بالقانون رقم 91 لسنة 1996 فيما تضمنه من وجوب الحكم على الفاعلين متضامنين بتعويض لا يجاوز مثل الضريبة وألزمت الحكومة المصروفات ومبلغ مائتى جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة .**

*

----------

